# Omega Speedmaster



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I have seen a speedie for a shade over Â£400 Can anyone advise if this price is about right please. I really like the watch but so far my purchases have been sub Â£100 so I am a little apprehensive buying at this price without advice.

The seller has listed the following details:

*It is the 46j automatic movement which is standard to this model and the Red Blue and Yellow Scumacher series. Case reference in the case back 1750032. movement number X1A 2890-2.*


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

No expert but Â£400 sounds very cheap.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Sellers pic of watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pretty good price indeed, 38mm if I remember right, known as the reduced....


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Depending on age, condition, etc, these seem to go for between Â£500 & Â£750 on ebay. On a good leather strap.

That beads of rice bracelet is worth a bundle on its own. Nice find. Go for it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The reduced has been around for something like 22 years now. It first came with the 1140 movement which was soon replaced by the 1143. At the end of the 90's the 3220 was introduced. These are all the same basic movement with a chrono module.

Before you purchase, insure the chrono functions work properly and the hands all reset. There are no replacement parts for the modules, they are replaced as a unit due to complexity. These movements do work well and have a good track record.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just be careful with those. Parts are not available for the chrono module. Last I checked the wholesale was about $780 just for the chrono part its self. So very important to service them on a regular basis but most watchmakers will not take the module apart but will just lube from its outside points. But you get a good working one its easy to keep it going a life time


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

All is good and it is now incoming. Will post pics when it arrives. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

well if it is all good you got a bargain there !


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah update please


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice stuff!!

Looking forward to reading more! Speedies are great!


----------

